# signal snowboard?



## OzSnow (Jun 4, 2011)

im looking into getting a signalsnowboard ( i love the brand, any reviews on it? ) most likely a Signal OG 159
but i was wondering has anyone owned a Signal board or specifically a Signal OG or ParkRocker?, 
ill be spending 75% park and 25% mountain, and im a advanced rider
so its either an OG or a Signal park rocker, is this still rideable on the mountain, cause i know its a park board?


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

I have a older og, and its a stiffer board. I've read reviews on the new og and its still stiff. Its good for hitting big jumps but isn't a park board. The park rocker is suposed to be on of the softest snowboards made. Check out angrysnowboarder.com he has reviews of both.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The OG is a pipe or freeride monster. You'll most likely hate it in the park.

I would really look at the 2012. They all get a carbon strip, barely stiffer but poppier. Look at the Omni and the Park Zero specifically.

They make a really good stick, I've been happy with my J.O.E. Park from this year.

Rocker light The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive  2012 Signal Park Rocker Lite Used and Reviewed
OG The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive 2012 Signal OG Used and Reviewed
Park The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive 2012 Signal Yusaku Park Used and Reviewed


----------



## OzSnow (Jun 4, 2011)

OzSnow said:


> ill be spending 75% park and 25% mountain, and im a advanced rider


Ok its decision time, you may read up above what my riding style is

Boot size - 12
Height - 187cms
Weight - 75-85 kgs...

Im looking for a board which ill enjoy in australia (everything happens in australian snow) and maybe oversees (hopefully :laugh::laugh: )

i love buttering, jumps (big or small) and just starting my jibbing life!!, as well as fast and hard turns

Im tossing up between 4 boards (2012)

1) Signal Park (Flat/zero...)
2) Signal Park Rocker
3) Signal Park Light
4) Arbor Blacklist

Give me thoughts, ideas reviews, suggestions.. im happy for anyhting you can give me!!!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If you're going Signal go with the Park flat but over all go Arbor Blacklist.


----------



## OzSnow (Jun 4, 2011)

So what are your thoughts on the Signal Park Flat on the mountain not just the park, unridable or actually not bad??


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The rocker light did just fine around the mountain for me. The Flat will have a little better edge hold and a little quicker response.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Now that they added carbon to it you can get around the mountain fine. It's still more park focused. I will say this though the rocker lite is actually a fun board for general playing around the mountain use while still killing the park. The park rocker though is just a novelty stick in my opinion. I still think for what you're looking at the Blacklist is going to be that happy medium.


----------



## OzSnow (Jun 4, 2011)

ok so its now down to

Rocker light or Park Flat...

75% park 25% mountain, love my boarding love my jumps, love hard edges... Thoughts?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Flat will have better edge hold. Personally I think that's what you'll be more stoked on.


----------



## OzSnow (Jun 4, 2011)

im leaning towards the flat because of the "mountain" aspect and the Park rocker seems just like a board u want to mess around with and just go to parks, butters and streets whilst the flat looks a bit more overall... would this be correct?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Pretty much. The light is cabable outside the park, but in a skate kinda way. If you want a more traditional mtn experience the flat will do better at getting you it.


----------



## OzSnow (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey
Sorry to bring back an old thread but I need some advice on some stuff
My current boot size is about a US 12 what size would u recommend for a signal flat don't want to have toe drag.. Maybe even a wide but I want to avoid it if possible, cause wides are yeah wides and just don't seem as responsive .. I'm about 6"2-6"3 tall and weight about 80kgs
Thx for everything


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Wide isn't too much of an issue like it used to be. They aren't exuberantly wider than traditionals anymore. Just wide enough to help with bigger feet. That said, what's your stance look like? You'll either be on the 156 or 158 and with the right stance you don't need a wide in those sizes. I don't know for sure which come in wide if any, but I can check tomorrow. I wanna say 156 if any size does.


----------



## OzSnow (Jun 4, 2011)

hey so the wides are good/bad? i dont know much about them but ive read alot about how they are not much compared to normal width boards?

im pretty sure not 100% but this is the size of the Signal Park Flat
Flat Park are in 150,154,154 wide,156,157

and the Rocker Light are in 148 152 154 156 and 158

but i dont know the waist width of them..

stance is about 18+/-6
but i like to play around with it depending on my mood


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

What's your stance width? Also I forgot to look today for sizes, can't confirm or deny the sizes you mentioned.


----------



## OzSnow (Jun 4, 2011)

my stance is 22 inch

thx for the help mate


----------



## chandler (Dec 1, 2010)

Nivek said:


> The OG is a pipe or freeride monster. You'll most likely hate it in the park.
> 
> I would really look at the 2012. They all get a carbon strip, barely stiffer but poppier. *Look at the Omni *and the Park Zero specifically.
> 
> ...


Omni would be a good choice if youre okay with a non twin tip park board


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

OzSnow said:


> hey so the wides are good/bad? i dont know much about them but ive read alot about how they are not much compared to normal width boards?
> 
> im pretty sure not 100% but this is the size of the Signal Park Flat
> Flat Park are in 150,154,154 wide,156,157
> ...


Those are the correct sizes. The 156 Park Flat is a 25.5 waist so you're likely OK with 12's.


----------



## OzSnow (Jun 4, 2011)

im still so iffy and just not convinced about the wide boards
can u give me some positives and negatives and your personal thoughts

this is open if some1 has got a wide board what are your thoughts?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Depends on the way it's built. I've ridden some that you could really tell and others you couldn't. I could feel the difference in waste width between the Westmark and Blacklist, but not so much that it effected my edge to edge really. It was just a little more stable upon landing. Then there's some NS stuff that you just feel cumbersome riding in a wide. You should be fine on the 156, but the 154w will also work and give you a little more board under your feet for landings and such.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

The "OG" cambered is a pipe monster for sure. It's not so great for spinning off of kickers because it's a little stiff. But it's my favorite pipe board. That thing just climbs the wall for you, and you better be ready for re-entry. I haven't come across another board that is that "at home" in the pipe. If someone has found something better let me know.


----------

